# Baking eggs in the shell



## debodun (Apr 3, 2016)

I've read that you can bake eggs in the shell in the oven. Tried it and ended up with egg innards and shell shards all over the inside of the stove. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## jujube (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, I can tell you from personal experience you don't want to try that in the microwave, either.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2016)

I do eggs in the Micro oven but NOT in the shell !

Break an egg (or two) in a ceramic bowl. Set bowl in oven and set the timer for ONE minute...press START.

After about ten seconds, open the oven and stir eggs with a fork....press start again.  Keep doing this  (I know it sounds silly)
until the minute is up, and the eggs should be done. Sprinkle with a little salt and pepper and enjoy.

Seems like a lot of work, but the bonus is:  One bowl and ONE fork to wash.  No frying pan or other things to wash.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2016)

I meant in a conventional oven, not a microwave.


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2016)

I've never had a baked egg in a shell before. I used to prepare baked eggs in a bed of brown rice which was baked in the oven. But never just baked eggs. If you puncture the shell with a needle?? But then some might leak out before it hardens. This sounds interesting. I must look up some recipes for this.


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2016)

My grandmother once made a bunny figure in dough for Easter. It had an egg baked in it for an eye. I was always amazed at that. I wonder of it was hard-boiled before the baking. She's been gone 40 years now so I can't ask.


----------

